# New Fish Finder



## Cashew (Jan 7, 2015)

So while snow blows across the lawn, making plans for a new Fish Finder. I'm thinking for my 10 foot rowboat, max 2 passengers going with a Lowrance Elite 4 HDI Fishfinder/Chart plotter. Gander Mountain has bundled with Lake insight Pro chip, transducer and screen cover $299.99. 

Not seeing any rebates, but believe this a model that is/has been discontinued. Not sure if this price is as good as it gets, before it's no more or not. 

Several vendors that have 10-15% percent off sales I see are excluding electronics from getting a discount.

I've looked at a bunch of models online till I'm bug eyed. Locally have Gander and West Marine for hands on drooling.

I like the size, features and seems fairly straight forward to run. (Sure he says that now, till it's bolted down and sun's out and boat's drifting). :roll: 


Wondering if anyone has a guess if it will come down, or other sources to purchase from. I'm thinking I will not be in the water till April with upcoming schedule and weather. Santa left some money and the Birthday fairies did as well. =D> 

Cashew


----------



## Cashew (Jan 8, 2015)

After not seeing anybody carrying this item in stock, but it's available to order. Called Gander Mountain to see if it's being discontinued, they didn't know other than all stock comes in from Lowrance for any orders, they don't keep any finders at their warehouse. 

Called Lowrance and confirmed the Elite 4 HDI has been discontinued, and replaced with a Elite 4 CHIRP model. Indicated it uses the same transducer but sends out multiple bursts instead of a specified set signal range. I checked their bulletins and the model was introduced end of 2013 for Jan 2014 issue. Didn't realize they phase out that fast.

Now need to read up on CHIRP and see if it is in my future or not. 

Cashew


----------



## Cashew (Jan 8, 2015)

Bunch of reading and videos on CHIRP and sounds likes it's a nice enhancement to 2D sonar, however I'm not convinced that I need it and the Elite 4 HD with mapping would be a great option for my needs.

Going to sleep on it, and dream about the fishies and might pull the trigger on it tomorrow. Birthday Fairy was good to me today, I made it another year. =D> 

Cashew


----------



## Jeeper (Jan 8, 2015)

I don't know about the lowrance models but if your interested in a humminbird you can buy off there website a discontinued model for a descent price might be worth looking into surely they both have similar options on there site good luck and happy bday


----------



## Cashew (Jan 9, 2015)

Happy trigger finger, pulled it and ordered me a new fish finder. Should have it in about a week, delivered to the house. 
Cashew


----------



## earl60446 (Jan 9, 2015)

Did you use the 10% off code they have? NEWYEAR Looks like it should be good for lowrance at gander. Make it around $269.
Tim


----------



## 2sac (Jan 10, 2015)

A little late to the party. Universal Mania and BBG Marine Electronics


----------



## huntinfool (Jan 11, 2015)

Bass pro has a sale right now on fish finders. They have some killer deals and some new products that have more features for the same price.


----------



## Cashew (Jan 14, 2015)

Wasn't able to use the code on Electronics, but my new Lowrance came in today. Has passed it's first smoke test, and it sure is purdy. Menu's easy to scroll through, plenty of options to play with. I need to get a micro sd card so I can download the latest firmware and then load up the mapping software. I can't wait to get it mounted on the boat come springtime.


----------



## Cashew (Jan 15, 2015)

Checking firmware and impressed it does have the latest already loaded in, so no blank chip for me. I have a power supply so can run it indoors at my desk, in comfort and learn where everything is before boxing it back up for the install in the spring.

I told the wife what it can do, she was mildly impressed. :wink: So the pressure is on for fish this year, should beat my record breaking fish last year that was all of two bites once butter fried. My son & I each got a piece and it was pure heaven. Sadly between work, recouping from hernia surgery it cost me almost my whole summer. This year going to make up for it, I can feel it.  
Have a great day, enjoy the long weekend,
Cashew


----------



## 2sac (Jan 15, 2015)

Cashew said:


> I told the wife what it can do, she was mildly impressed. :wink:


I run SI units and taught the wifey how to identify fish on the graph. When she gets bored of fishing she will sit and tan and watch the graph and I hear "There's a fish...There's a fish...There's a fish"


----------



## Cashew (Jan 16, 2015)

The wife told me she thinks the boat is too small, and might not go fishing with me after all. I didn't let her pick out the boat, and she's not over it, may never be. 10 ft rowboat is bigger than a kayak though. :mrgreen: 

After I tore it down, someone has to put it all back together before I can use it, don't think it's getting sold anytime soon. I build it, I'm going to enjoy it. Will miss her, while enjoying the peace out on the water. =D> 

I hope she doesn't hear me typing this. if you don't hear from me, we all know why..... :lol: 
Cashew


----------



## 2sac (Jan 17, 2015)

Cashew said:


> The wife told me she thinks the boat is too small, and might not go fishing with me after all. I didn't let her pick out the boat, and she's not over it, may never be. 10 ft rowboat is bigger than a kayak though. :mrgreen:
> 
> After I tore it down, someone has to put it all back together before I can use it, don't think it's getting sold anytime soon. I build it, I'm going to enjoy it. Will miss her, while enjoying the peace out on the water. =D>
> 
> ...


I got the "You don't need a new boat the old one is fine" speech. When she sees something new on the boat I get the "How much did that cost" speech. My replay to her is the "When you start to work and chip in on the bills you can ask" speech. She doesn't like that :lol:


----------



## Cashew (Jan 19, 2015)

I know better than to question her good authority, I get my chance to wear the pants, every so often.  Truth be told, she can out fish me any day. Part of that though, is she's all hands on the handle and like all females can feel the fishy more than I. But unlike other's she Only touches the handle. Bait, hook and fish are all handled my her fish monger husband who dutifully waits on her, when his hook should be baited and in the water to catch his own fish.

So small boat = fishing by myself, I can adjust. =D> I'd best not smart off or I'd miss seeing her, until the swelling goes down to be able to open both eyes up again. :roll: Only kidding, But I know better.

Might get the map software rolling today, and get some desk time trolling in before packing it away for the spring thaw. 

Cashew


----------



## Jager99 (Feb 17, 2015)

I just picked one up tonight at Academy for $299.00. Going to instal this weekend!!! 8)


----------

